# Problem: Verbindung von Smartphone per WLan zu Router



## JackWilliams (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe gesucht, aber nicht gefunden was zu meinem Problem passt. Ich schildere euch mal meine Situation.

Habe mir neulich das LG GT540 Optimus geholt. Wirklich gutes Handy, kann ich soweit nur empfehlen. Jedenfalls verfügt es über Wlan, welches ich definitiv nutzen möchte! Ich konnte es auch schon nutzen, jedoch über das DSL eines Kumpels. Ich kam ohne Probleme nach Eingabe des Kennworts in das Netzwerk. Bei dem Versuch selbiges bei mir zuhaus zu tun ging das schief. 

Zwar fand ich das gesuchte WLan, konnte das Passwort eingeben und er startete auch die Authentifizierung und alles, jedoch sagte mir das Handy:
Verbindung fehlgeschlagen, versuchen Sie es erneut.

Ich weiß mir auch im Moment leider keinen Rat und dachte vielleicht bringt mich der ein oder andere Gedankenanstoß von euch mich weiter 

Danke schonmal euch allen im Vorraus 

Grüße Jack


----------



## Marauder (27. Oktober 2010)

Wird die Routerkennung, also die SSID meine ich, öffentlich oder versteckt gesendet? Bei meinem Milestone hats geholfen, die SSID nicht zu verstecken.


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. Oktober 2010)

Vll. nen Mac Filter?


----------



## The_Rock (27. Oktober 2010)

Mac Filter und evtl feste IP Adressen checken. Ein anderer Kanal wär auch nen Versuch wert.


----------



## JackWilliams (27. Oktober 2010)

Ok, danke Leute 

neue Fragen:

1. SSID geht vom Netzwerkadministrator aus oder?
2. Wo verwalte ich einen etwaigen MAC-Filter?
3. Was meinst du mit fester IP?

Das mit dem SSID schau ich mal 

Danke schonmal euch


----------



## The_Rock (27. Oktober 2010)

Du findest alle genannten Einstellungen im Menü deines Routers. Ich hoffe du weißt wie man da reinkommt!? 

Zur IP Adresse: Man kann den Router so einstellen, dass er automatisch IP Adressen an angeschlossene Systeme vergibt. Dann brauchste auch nix am Handy einstellen. Ist diese Funktion deaktiviert, musste die Adresse manuell im WLAN Menü des Handys eingeben und evtl nen entsprechenden Eintrag im Router machen.

Na ja, find erstmal das Routermenü, dann sehn wir weiter 

Edit. Welchen Router hastn¿


----------

